# Dallas Post Turkey Day Crawl



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are in our 12th year and it will be great. On Friday November 23rd we'll begin with lunch then go into a day long craw through some great cigar stores --each with specials and freebies-- capped off with a fantastic dinner. This year the price for the dinner has actually DROPPED....it will be $55 for a choice of Beef Tenderloin Oscar, Buffalo Ribeye or Salmon.

The only bad news is that we are limiting attendance to 45 people this year so first come first served. Lemme know ASAP if you want to come.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are filling up fast....only 10 slots left if you want to come let me know.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Now there are only 3 left.


----------

